# Differenza tra "sti cazzi" e "Mecojoni"



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
Studiate! _


"L’espressione sti cazzi significa effettivamente questi cazzi e non indica affatto stupore e meraviglia. Tutto il contrario: significa invece unicamente ed esclusivamente chissenefrega, né più né meno. Chissenefrega, non me può fregare di meno, e sti cazzi nun ce li metti?. Insomma: il disinteresse più totale
 Per indicare uno stupore incredulo, l’espressione romanesca piu adatta è me cojoni. La quale non si traduce affatto con i miei coglioni, ma con mi coglioni, mi stai coglionando (mi stai prendendo in giro). In sostanza, si usa di fronte ad un’affermazione incredibile, ad un fatto di cui ci si stupisce e si è increduli. Equivale, per capirci, a ma che, mi prendi in giro?, accipicchia!, incredibile! e via dicendo."


_


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Modestamente uso in maniera corretta i termini pur non essendo romana...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...


Al nord i significati sono invertiti rispetto quelli in uso a Roma.


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Modestamente uso in maniera corretta i termini pur non essendo romana...


brava


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al nord i significati sono invertiti rispetto quelli in uso a Roma.


e sbagliate allora


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...


spiegazione esaustiva e puntuale 

mi permetto di aggiungere soltanto che, nel caso in cui proprio non me ne può importare di meno del fatto in essere, si può anche utilizzare E STI GRAN CAZZI, abbreviato in ESGC.

:carneval:


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al nord i significati sono invertiti rispetto quelli in uso a Roma.



ma comunque si usano poco


----------



## ivanl (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Modestamente uso in maniera corretta i termini pur non essendo romana...


pure io, merito della nonna


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma comunque si usano poco


si, ma non esiste che abbiano un significato diverso


----------



## free (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si, ma non esiste che abbiano un significato diverso



invertito

per la precisione


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> invertito
> 
> per la precisione


non va bene lo stesso


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Al nord i significati sono invertiti rispetto quelli in uso a Roma.


perchè siete dei barbari.


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...


dici bene, sticazzi è assimilabile a corca o unca o stoca...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma comunque si usano poco


Me coglioni..! volevo riprenderti sul quel "ma".... invece nella forma parlata e meno formale è corretta. Sticazzi va. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie cara  Ne farò un uso appropriato e contestualizzato


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Me coglioni..! volevo riprenderti sul quel "ma".... invece nella forma parlata e meno formale è corretta. Sticazzi va. :rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dici bene, sticazzi è assimilabile a corca o unca o stoca...


bè si, non totalmente però... 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Grazie cara  Ne farò un uso appropriato e contestualizzato


brava. prendi appunto


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Io sono per il "socc'mel"...e quando voglio strafare "socc'mel ban!"


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dici bene, sticazzi è assimilabile a corca o unca o stoca...


no! STO CAZZO è più "col cavolo", oppure a volte anche della serie "ME COJONI!" 

sti cazzi, è proprio sti cazzi  "cioè a na certa sti cazzi" proprio per dire "non me ne può fregare di meno"


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono per il "socc'mel"...e quando voglio strafare "socc'mel ban!"


traduzione?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono per il "socc'mel"...e quando voglio strafare "socc'mel ban!"


che tradotto sta per?


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> traduzione?


Succhiamelo. Il rinforzo è Succhiamelo bene...
A Bologna siamo delicati...


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono per il "socc'mel"...e quando voglio strafare "socc'mel ban!"





banshee ha detto:


> traduzione?





Simy ha detto:


> che tradotto sta per?





Nicka ha detto:


> Succhiamelo. Il rinforzo è Succhiamelo bene...
> A Bologna siamo delicati...


Secondo i Lincei, pare che la lettura corretta dell'espressione sia:

"succhiamelo con passione,lungo tutta l'asta,come se non avessi fatto altro nella vita"

ma ci sono dubbi interpretativi sulla sibilanza della S iniziale.   Non è che a Bologna siete delicati.   è che in certe situazioni non è il caso di perdersi in descrizioni.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Succhiamelo. Il rinforzo è Succhiamelo bene...
> A Bologna siamo delicati...



:rofl: Stavo per chiedere anch'io... menomale va, ogni tanto faccio il siculo e mi sto muto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Si ma con il cazzo si abbrevia:corcà,ercà!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no! STO CAZZO è più "col cavolo", oppure a volte anche della serie "ME COJONI!"
> 
> sti cazzi, è proprio sti cazzi  "cioè a na certa sti cazzi" proprio per dire "*non me ne può fregare di meno*"


mah... non vedo questa gran differenza... sarà che a Roma manco da troppo


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma con il cazzo si abbrevia:corcà,ercà!


quello che dicevo io... unca stoca corca...


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mah... non vedo questa gran differenza... sarà che a Roma manco da troppo



no no, c'è differenza è come...


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, c'è differenza è come...


nel dubbio, sempre ragione alla moglie


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> nel dubbio, sempre ragione alla moglie



 a Roma sticazzi significa solo chi se ne frega, l'esclamazione a roma si esprime con "mècojoni!" col cazzo si dice semplicemente "cor cazzo!" se uno chiede mi aiuti? e non ti va si risponde "cor cazzo!" o al massimo "sì sto cazzo!"


----------



## Fantastica (15 Giugno 2015)

Questa disquisizione linguistica me gusta assai.:up:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...



Curiosa la cosa mi son sempre chiesto che differenza ci fosse 

"Ma davero" quando si usa??


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Curiosa la cosa mi son sempre chiesto che differenza ci fosse
> 
> "Ma davero" quando si usa??


è un'espressione di stupore 

ma se usi mecojoni va bene lo stesso


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> no no, c'è differenza è come...


è difficile spiegarlo ai non romani


----------



## ologramma (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Lo so è un thread scemo, però ho notato un utilizzo improprio di queste due espressioni che spesso vengono usate (dai non romani) come sinonimi... quando in realtà sinonimi non sono per niente!
> Studiate! _
> 
> 
> ...


essendo romano attempato saranno, come dici tu,pure  sinonimi, ma li ho usati parecchie volte ,sono parole piene di significato e quando le pronunci c'è na soddisfazione che levite


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> a Roma sticazzi significa solo chi se ne frega, l'esclamazione a roma si esprime con "mècojoni!" col cazzo si dice semplicemente "cor cazzo!" se uno chiede mi aiuti? e non ti va si risponde "cor cazzo!" o al massimo "sì sto cazzo!"


fine linguista.


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> fine linguista.


quanno ce vò, ce vò. :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Giugno 2015)

Aggiungerei anche....

L'enorme differenza significativa tra:

"Sti Cazzi" e "Sto cazzo"... 

...gia che ci siamo...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche....
> 
> L'enorme differenza significativa tra:
> 
> ...


vai, esplica ai non romani!


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vai, esplica ai non romani!


Sto cazzo che perdo tempo per spiegarti....

:up:

Ma è utilizzato anche per "cojonare"... della serie:

"Sai chi ti saluta?"
"Chi"
"Sto cazzo!"


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Sto cazzo che perdo tempo per spiegarti....
> 
> :up:


io ci avrei messo un "cor cazzo"


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> Aggiungerei anche....
> 
> L'enorme differenza significativa tra:
> 
> ...


e in ogni caso la differenza l'ho già spiegata io qualche post fa...


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io ci avrei messo un "cor cazzo"


infatti.. oppure "co sto cazzo che....etc etc"


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e in ogni caso la differenza l'ho già spiegata io qualche post fa...


Lo ha spiegato anche lui...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*

A me ultimanente piacciono i diminutivi...surca,erca,corca,stoca....


----------



## Daniele34 (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me ultimanente piacciono i diminutivi...surca,erca,corca,stoca....


Thomas Milian style...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Daniele34 ha detto:


> Thomas Milian style...


Si,ma non è il mio genere,preferisco alvaro vitali.


----------



## Lui (15 Giugno 2015)

e sta minchia?

come la interpretate?


bacio le mani


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Ciao*



Lui ha detto:


> e sta minchia?
> 
> come la interpretate?
> 
> ...


Se è la tua sempre piccola...:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (15 Giugno 2015)

*si, però, essendo andato a mare,*

con l'acqua s'è allargato un po, pochino, ma meglio di niente.


bacio nuovamente le mani.



by by


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

Io vorrei sapere invece l'origine dei "cazzi amari"....


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere invece l'origine dei "cazzi amari"....


...mi cogli impreparata...

qua a Roma si dice goliardicamente "fa schifo al cazzo" quando una cosa ti disgusta particolarmente..ma non so se c'entra qualcosa..


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere invece l'origine dei "cazzi amari"....



_cazzi amari, cazzi acidi, cazzi da cagare, cazzi per il culo_: queste espressioni indicano gravi problemi previsti in futuro, o conseguenze nefaste. l'espressione _e mo so' cazzi_ indica appunto l'arrivo di problemi, di situazioni o di conseguenze spiacevoli e corrisponde all'italiano _adesso sono guai_.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Io vorrei sapere invece l'origine dei "cazzi amari"....


Credo che in realtà sia riferito al "cavoli amari", poi "e che cavolo" è diventato più volgarmente "e che cazzo"...e quindi pure i cazzi son diventati amari...


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che in realtà sia riferito al "cavoli amari", poi "e che cavolo" è diventato più volgarmente "e che cazzo"...e quindi pure i cazzi son diventati amari...


Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.....me cojoni


----------



## banshee (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega.....me cojoni


Bravo! Ottimo utilizzo di "me cojoni"!!


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bravo! Ottimo utilizzo di "me cojoni"!!


Sulle cazzate genero stupore!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sulle cazzate genero stupore!


E non solo....:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Bravo! Ottimo utilizzo di "me cojoni"!!


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non solo....:rotfl:


Ho paura di chiedere!!


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ...mi cogli impreparata...
> 
> qua a Roma si dice goliardicamente "fa schifo al cazzo" quando una cosa ti disgusta particolarmente..ma non so se c'entra qualcosa..





Nicka ha detto:


> Credo che in realtà sia riferito al "cavoli amari", poi "e che cavolo" è diventato più volgarmente "e che cazzo"...e quindi pure i cazzi son diventati amari...


Grazie


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ho paura di chiedere!!


Tu?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*

Ci terrei a precisare che ultimamente a roma sta andando forte CAZZI PER TRAVERSO...!Quando i guoi sono più seri,si usa cazzi di traverso o di taglio....!


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> _cazzi amari, cazzi acidi, cazzi da cagare, cazzi per il culo_: queste espressioni indicano gravi problemi previsti in futuro, o conseguenze nefaste. l'espressione _e mo so' cazzi_ indica appunto l'arrivo di problemi, di situazioni o di conseguenze spiacevoli e corrisponde all'italiano _adesso sono guai_.


uau!Questi non li conoscevo proprio....Mi hai aperto un mondoGrazie mille a te...


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

un cazzo e tutt'uno


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci terrei a precisare che ultimamente a roma sta andando forte CAZZI PER TRAVERSO...!Quando i guoi sono più seri,si usa cazzi di traverso o di taglio....!


Anche?Rimane a chiedere il perché usare il membro maschile per esprimere il presagio di situazioni problematiche...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Eratò ha detto:


> Anche?Rimane a chiedere il perché usare il membro maschile per esprimere il presagio di situazioni problematiche...


Prendi un cazzo di traverso poi vedi...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendi un cazzo di traverso poi vedi...:rotfl:



cazzo, momenti sbotto a ridere davanti al capo ... :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> cazzo, momenti sbotto a ridere davanti al capo ... :rotfl:


Fa male no?er cazzo fa bene se arriva dritto per dritto...ma di traverso...l'impatto è più devastante no?e allora se dice:so cazzi pè traverso,o so cazzi de taglio...:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

Ne vogliamo parlare dei cazzi acidi??? :rotfl::rotfl:


PS. Ops già inclusi nel post di Simy


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Ne vogliamo parlare dei cazzi acidi??? :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> PS. Ops già inclusi nel post di Simy


sto avanti


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

Il  cazzo ha una vita triste... i suoi vicini sono coglioni, la sua  migliore amica è una figa, il suo proprietario lo picchia, e i suoi  capelli sono sempre in disordine.

[Fonte: Internet]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

*avoja se c'e' differenza*

e parlando di cazzi di traverso a me capito' uno col cazzo di traverso.
non fu piacevole


----------



## Eratò (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendi un cazzo di traverso poi vedi...:rotfl:


Non sono d'accordo..


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e parlando di cazzi di traverso a me capito' uno col cazzo di traverso.
> non fu piacevole


Fammi una descrizione del cazzo di traverso


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

sto svolazzamento di cazzi mi inquieta un tantino


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Fammi una descrizione del cazzo di traverso


era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo, tanto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto svolazzamento di cazzi mi inquieta un tantino


Possibilmente non abbassarti e non dare le spalle ...


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*SI*



caciottina ha detto:


> era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo, tanto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte.


Quindi dava fastidio no?ecco i cazzi pè traverso...grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo, t*anto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Possibilmente non abbassarti e non dare le spalle ...


Dipende....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi dava fastidio no?ecco i cazzi pè traverso...grazie.


faceva proprio male, anzi faceva grip


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo,* tanto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cosa intendi per "nessuna parte"?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cosa intendi per "nessuna parte"?


Noto che la cosa non è sfuggita nemmeno a te


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> faceva proprio male, anzi faceva grip


Il cazzo che grippa mi manca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Noto che la cosa non è sfuggita nemmeno a te



:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Cosa intendi per "nessuna parte"?


be bocca e guest...lo sai che sono vergine di culo


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende....


Da cosa ?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il cazzo che grippa mi manca...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo, tanto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte.


hai beccato un pisano o uno con ascendenti di colà.

chè la fava pisana non è buona manco per urinare


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> era dritto alla base ma l ultimo queato di cazzo quindi cappella e un po piu era stortissimo, *tanto piu che non entrava bene da nessuna parte*.


:risata:


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai beccato un pisano o uno con ascendenti di colà.
> 
> chè non notoriamente la fava pisana non è buona manco per urinare


pisa merda


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

che ve ridete? 
io non sono razzista coi cazzi, mi impegno con tutti allo stesso modo, se poi in ritorno non c'e' collaborazione alcuna mollo la presa.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

Ecco i miei problemi urinari da dove provengono...
Buono a sapersi!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da cosa ?


Dalle attitudini....oggi sono poco timido....


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> che ve ridete?
> io non sono razzista coi cazzi, mi impegno con tutti allo stesso modo, se poi in ritorno non c'e' collaborazione alcuna mollo la presa.


Si ma a quel punto stupido il tuo lui.Si doveva mettere per traverso lui...cosi il cazzo era dritto no...?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma a quel punto stupido il tuo lui.Si doveva mettere per traverso lui...cosi il cazzo era dritto no...?:rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma a quel punto stupido il tuo lui.Si doveva mettere per traverso lui...cosi il cazzo era dritto no...?:rotfl::rotfl:


hahahah ma nooooo aspe dopo faccio il disegno e allego


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma a quel punto stupido il tuo lui.Si doveva mettere per traverso lui...cosi il cazzo era dritto no...?:rotfl::rotfl:


Praticamente je doveva fa' er cucchiaio!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ma a quel punto stupido il tuo lui.Si doveva mettere per traverso lui...cosi il cazzo era dritto no...?:rotfl::rotfl:



basta ti prego:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dalle attitudini....oggi sono poco timido....


 ho notato


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> hahahah ma nooooo aspe dopo faccio il disegno e allego


Ah ho capito.nasceva dritto e si ramificafa sulla sinistra?


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ho notato


I cazzi sono il mio mestiere....:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.nasceva dritto e si ramificafa sulla sinistra?


bravo diramazione a sinistra, l uscita era quella sbagliata pero'


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco i miei problemi urinari da dove provengono...
> Buono a sapersi!


a te andrebbero estirpati certi geni


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> bravo diramazione a sinistra, l uscita era quella sbagliata pero'


C'è una ragione.E la posizione nelle mutande a riposo.Te spigo il coglione sinistro e sempre un pò più basso de quello destro,se metti erca a sinistra sempre in posizione de riposo,quando ti tira va pe cazzi suoi sulla sinistra capito?spesso nei miei convegni ne parlo...:up: Viene chiamata sindrome DER CAZZO COMUNISTA.


----------



## Homer (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.nasceva dritto e si *ramificafa* sulla sinistra?





caciottina ha detto:


> bravo *diramazione* a sinistra, l uscita era quella sbagliata pero'



Che cos'è?? Un cazzo albero??


----------



## perplesso (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> hahahah ma nooooo aspe dopo faccio il disegno e allego


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Che cos'è?? Un cazzo albero??


sembra un autostrada più che altro :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I cazzi sono il mio mestiere....:rotfl:


Addirittura !!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Addirittura !!!


Ne ho presi....anche orizzontali....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> be bocca e guest...lo sai che sono vergine di culo


e allora non scrivere da "nessuna parte" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora non scrivere da "nessuna parte" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per me la Cacioppola lì ci ha provato...e ha visto che non le entrava manco lì...quindi non è del tutto sbagliato!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne ho presi....anche orizzontali....


ah però !!!


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah però !!!


Traumatici.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Traumatici.


Si, ci sono anche quelli :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, ci sono anche quelli :singleeye:


Mi mereaviglio di lei...Comq mi son tenuta libera per lo shopping...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi mereaviglio di lei...Comq mi son tenuta libera per lo shopping...:rotfl:


BravA!!! :rotfl: che vuoi meravigliarti, c'est la vie


----------



## oscuro (15 Giugno 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> BravA!!! :rotfl: che vuoi meravigliarti, c'est la vie


Lei...molto di rado mi sorprende...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Giugno 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lei...molto di rado mi sorprende...:rotfl:


Perche' non mi conosci :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Giugno 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> e allora non scrivere da "nessuna parte" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> Per me la Cacioppola lì ci ha provato...e ha visto che non le entrava manco lì...quindi non è del tutto sbagliato!!!


Ma voi pensate che io sia una maialina industriale? Io, al contrario di altre, certe cose lo aborro. E nn provate a togljere la a e mettere la s. Ci ho gia provato io e non va...


----------



## Vincent Vega (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> che ve ridete?
> io non sono razzista coi cazzi, mi impegno con tutti allo stesso modo, se poi in ritorno non c'e' collaborazione alcuna mollo la presa.


Un ecumenismo encomiabile.


----------



## Nicka (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma voi pensate che io sia una maialina industriale? Io, al contrario di altre, certe cose lo aborro. E nn provate a togljere la a e mettere la s. Ci ho gia provato io e non va...


Perché aborri?


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma voi pensate che io sia una maialina industriale? Io, al contrario di altre, cer*te cose lo aborro.* E nn provate a togljere la a e mettere la s. Ci ho gia provato io e non va...



e perchè


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> M*a voi pensate che io sia una maialina industriale? *Io, al contrario di altre, certe cose lo aborro. E nn provate a togljere la a e mettere la s. Ci ho gia provato io e non va...


veramente intendevo il contrario
Dopodichè non reputo una maialina industriale chi lo fa


----------



## Caciottina (16 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè


perche come ho gi adetto 1000 volte, vorrei tenermi qualcosa per me.


----------

